# A crack in the universe



## chauncey (Mar 30, 2013)

Or...just a tray of ice with some food coloring added.






.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 30, 2013)

With my keen eye for astrophotography I'd say this is definitely a crack in the universe. An image like yours can't be faked unlike the lunar landing stuff.

The latest images from the Planck space telescope prove the whole universe is sub-standard. Shoddy workmanship if you ask me.

http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Planck/Planck_reveals_an_almost_perfect_Universe


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice, come out well.


----------



## Atonegro (Apr 6, 2013)

Darn....It's cracked ??

Somebody have some universal glue ?


----------



## rpt (Apr 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> With my keen eye for astrophotography I'd say this is definitely a crack in the universe. An image like yours can't be faked unlike the lunar landing stuff.
> 
> The latest images from the Planck space telescope prove the whole universe is sub-standard. Shoddy workmanship if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Planck/Planck_reveals_an_almost_perfect_Universe


What do you expect! You send a plank (may be bad spelling...) into space. Just one plank - without any significant DR. It is bound to get substandard pictures - if any... Duh!


----------



## RGF (Apr 6, 2013)

Great image. To bad Carl Segan has not joined the discussion


----------



## arjay (Apr 6, 2013)

Its not really a crack, its a joint.
A universal joint. 
(These occur quite often, in fact there are several in my jeep.)


----------



## GuyF (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually, what we need here is some duct tape. It has a light side and a dark side and binds the universe together.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 7, 2013)

Geez...I had forgotten about that image. Things happen when ya get bored. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2013)

If it's still under warranty....just send it back for repair or replacement ;D


----------



## chauncey (Apr 21, 2013)

It is sad however that there seems to be an abject lack of seriousness concerning an image that I struggled so hard to bring to fruition. 
A stake through the heart would be a delicate way to phrase my feelings. :'(


----------



## yogi (Apr 21, 2013)

Its a photograph of the universe taken through a filter composed of a thin sheet of ice with food coloring added taken at sub-freezing temperatures and the filter was cracked when a polar bear took a swipe at your camera.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 21, 2013)

Chauncey, if the Planck image inspired your picture, then that's great! If you decided it looked like it after the fact, I guess that's interesting too.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

yogi said:


> Its a photograph of the universe taken through a filter composed of a thin sheet of ice with food coloring added taken at sub-freezing temperatures and the filter was cracked when a polar bear took a swipe at your camera.



Yea, blame the Polar Bears


----------



## kennephoto (Apr 26, 2013)

I still can't figure out your photo, but its awesome! And I love all these puns, funny folks in this thread!


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> I still can't figure out your photo, but its awesome! And I love all these puns, funny folks in this thread!


Funny? Funny??? You call us funny? Bah! That is the rest of them. Not I!!!


----------

